# Shivers Broken Wall



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

So its , Set.

This build will be an IN wall 90g.
The deciding factor on my Rimless vs Inwall was the simple fact that the Inwall is a foot away from my computer desk where I spend 60% of all my time.

I had a hole in there before but it wasnt very straight.
I took it all down and redid it.

Im off to the store to get a new tank,

Im going to closeloop this tank,
Now im wonderin How many GPH for 3 Return.
Pump is going to be at 1'-1.5' Head height.

Should I run 3/4" returns or should I reduce it to 1/2" returns( Closed Loop)

Sorry for the crappy pics,
camera phone










Anyone want the tank behind it?
Send me an offer Its an older 90g.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Pretty cool!!

Why did you have a hole there to begin with?


----------

